# Rapido Letters Falling Off



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Two of the chrome plated letters stuck on the rear plastic valance of my Rapido 7065+ have come unstuck so that it now says PIDO
I have the letters but the adhesive pads on the back are no longer sticky
I am tempted to restick them using superglue but does anyone know if there a better option
I hope I can put them back in the right place otherwise my RAPIDO may turn into an AIRPOD! 
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite like the idea of airpod :lol:

Nowt like being original!

Aldra


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*letters*

Heavy duty double sided tape???


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I can post you a piece of £120 a roll heavy duty double sided sticky tape.

Must go and check my letters.

Kev


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about a hot glue gun?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Motor factors stock a special outdoor double sided tape to hold number plates on. That should do the trick.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

thx for the replies
Ill try the auto double sided numberplate tape
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I would use the double sided tape that is used to stick rear view mirrors on, It is far superior to the No Plate letters tape, You can get it from Halfords, Don't remove the paper put your letter on it and mark with a pen, Cut just inside the marking and it should be fine.

Used that method numerous times.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Several rearrangements

parido • pirado • podría • por día 

Dave p


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

*Letters back on*

I have managed to re-stick the missing letters back on to the rear valance on my Rapido MH
I used a double sided Body Trim Tape 50mm x 5m and as suggested I attached one side to the back of the letters (after removing the old tape material) and trimmed it back to match the letter shape
After cleaning the valance and by using a level as a support I removed the backing and attached the letters with the correct spacing without too much fuss
The tape was sourced from Autobar (DL Products Ltd) and carried the code 621C
Thanks for your inputs; problem solved
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Theres lots of good advice on here - any chance the mods moving this to RAPIDO forum ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Coulstock said:


> Theres lots of good advice on here - any chance the mods moving this to RAPIDO forum ??
> Thanks
> Harry


What a good idea Harry . . . why didn't we think of that! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Thanks. We missed this one. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi for time being or until you have replaced missing letters don't park near any playgrounds it may upset the natives. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

